# Can Lh strips detect pregnancy?



## Just_married

You may know me from previous whinges and rants.

Please answer me this honestly if you can...

I was so good this month, didn't obsess one bit & didn't even buy any hpt. AF is die today & I decided to try an Lh strip to see if it came up with anything...I just thought if it comes up with nothing I will just assume AF is coming etc, but if it came up positive I would.....,well I didn't plan that far ahead!

Needless to say I have a positive Lh strip now & not sure if that can even signify a positive hcg? It's a def line, can't seem to upload pic on this flipping phone!

I am totally skint this week, scraped together money to book a surprise 1st anniversary holiday cottage for 2 nights! No money to buy tests! This is totally messing with my head!

Can this mean I'm pregnant!?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it's possoble...but, some women, myself included, always get a second LH surge before AF shows.

An HPT should be positive before an OPK would...but, since you are without HPTs, this is hard to say.

I wish you the best of luck, but this is one of those questions that can't be answered without taking a pregnancy test.

Do you have a Poundland near you?:flower:


----------



## Just_married

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it's possoble...but, some women, myself included, always get a second LH surge before AF shows.
> 
> An HPT should be positive before an OPK would...but, since you are without HPTs, this is hard to say.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, but this is one of those questions that can't be answered without taking a pregnancy test.
> 
> Do you have a Poundland near you?:flower:

Thanks dmom, I'm just trying to convince myself my body is playing tricks. I usually have cramps a few days b4 but nothing, and no preg symptoms either.

Yeah, poundland down the road, but we have family visiting. Tried to say I was popping down for some things but DH insisted he was coming too. He will be a wreck if I so much as hint about tests so i abandoned that plan, going to wait until tomorrow I think & if AF arrives I will have saved myself money. 

Btw I love the snoop dog, made me smile!


----------



## HPMINI

I've decided I won't get into the habit of testing before AF is due - pregnancy tests aren't cheap! If AF doesn't arrive on the day it's due and still doesn't a day or two after I'll consider getting a test then. AF is due this friday and my tum doesn't currently feel well so I think I will be saving money again this month. I suppose it's not over until AF arrives, symptom spotting for AF!!


----------



## Just_married

HPMINI said:


> I've decided I won't get into the habit of testing before AF is due - pregnancy tests aren't cheap! If AF doesn't arrive on the day it's due and still doesn't a day or two after I'll consider getting a test then. AF is due this friday and my tum doesn't currently feel well so I think I will be saving money again this month. I suppose it's not over until AF arrives, symptom spotting for AF!!

It's not really the money that's made us go to ntnp. It was the emotional toll. We haven't spoken about it all month, we focussed on everything else & it was a relief. It was a complete spur of the moment thing this morning as I had opk left from mOnths ago (we only used them for 3/4 months and AF was due today.

Well, I ended up spending £5 at boots across road as I couldn't concentrate on anything which of course came up negative & 5 hours later I'm spotting. 

Onto march I suppose. Getting many tests done, apprehensive about results, don't know if knowing will be worse than not knowing.

Fingers crossed for you guys x


----------

